# Which ammo size?



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Which ammo size and weight would suit the scout standard bands (7/8" Straight .030" Medical Latex Bands) the best?

Edit: I've been trying to figure out myself but a lot of the .030 latex bands are tapered. And this ain't. What affect does tapering actually have? Does it increase the velocity ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

It does...but decreases band life. I think singles would be fine up to about half inch lead


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Alright thanks, what would you say the minimum size for the band is?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

simonnybo said:


> Alright thanks, what would you say the minimum size for the band is?


Well, the trouble is that shooting light stuff seems to shorten band life drastically. It cost me most of my natural latex to find this out!! What about compromising with something like M8 hexnuts and then just sticking with those? This also helps aim enormously having that consistency


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay, thanks I will buy a box of M8 hexnuts. I will use these to practice with then, and getting used to the draw motion and so on. I also bought 2 extra sets of .040 latex double bands, I'm going to be using these with a 1/2" steel balls for hunting vermin (crows).

Edit: And thanks for being so helpful, this whole community is really friendly minded.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

simonnybo said:


> Okay, thanks I will buy a box of M8 hexnuts. I will use these to practice with then, and getting used to the draw motion and so on. I also bought 2 extra sets of .040 latex double bands, I'm going to be using these with a 1/2" steel balls for hunting vermin (crows).
> 
> Edit: And thanks for being so helpful, this whole community is really friendly minded.


You're very welcome. If you're shooting with double .04 latex too then that is a different proposition altogether. They thrive on heavy stuff (ask Aussie Allan). I was shooting 38 gramme lead ovals with these no prob...but shooting hexnuts in between killed them.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay, I guess 8/16 steel balls will do the job too then. Glad I got the scout with flipclips, easy to change the bands !

Btw, will a 7mm steelball be too light for the .030" Medical Latex Bands?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

simonnybo said:


> Okay, I guess 8/16 steel balls will do the job too then. Glad I got the scout with flipclips, easy to change the bands !
> 
> Btw, will a 7mm steelball be too light for the .030" Medical Latex Bands?


to be honest I have never shot anything that small but I suspect so


----------

